

The Producing-Consumer Paradox - YetAnotherAlias
http://pulpertank.com/the-producing-consumer-paradox

======
powertower
So where's the paradox?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
There's no paradox. Some of my favourite apps on my iPad/iPhone: Garageband,
Brushes, Camera+, TabToolkit. That is just what I use personally. If you have
the skills you can produce high quality results.

Certainly you cannot do as much as a regular PC. But I don't know why some
people think these devices are 'just for consumption'. Maybe they just have no
imagination.

